# My 11 month old puppy keeps eating stuff in my yard!!



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He's a very handsome boy. Some people use muzzles outside but I don't have any personal experience. Maybe someone else will comment. You sound like he is frustrating you and I certainly understand that. Have you had him in any training classes? I have found it is very helpful even though I have raised several dogs.


----------



## Evarlette (Jan 20, 2018)

We are planning on hiring a dog trainer for our puppy. He is showing some behavioral issues that need to be addressed...
He only listens to my commands when I have some treats in my hands. Otherwise it is hard for me to make him do what I say. So he won’t drop anything that he grabs in his mouth...


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

He is a handsome boy! Save yourself some vet bills: use a muzzle until he learns not to eat everything. Tosh did the same at around the same age: those sweet gum balls are so hard and spikey. Don't take a chance!

With training, he will grow out of it eventually! (Date palm seeds(?) are another favorite, not to mention small stones. If you are in Florida: watch out for air potatoes. They are also tempting, but poisonous.)

I emphasize with your frustration! If something even goes through your mind as a possible item for him to chew or eat, remove it before he gets ahold of it. Listen to your intuition on this. It always works!


----------



## Christina R (Mar 14, 2017)

I can totally relate! And it is so frustrating! My 9 month old golden has been eating things since we brought her home. She eats mulch and flowers, leaves and dirt! We had to get rid of all the mulch in the side yard she goes into. I had to cut the rose of Sharon bushes that were hanging over my fence because she would eat the flowers as they fell off. I am hesitant to let her into the big part of my backyard because I won't be able to get her if she has something in her mouth. I am always nervous she will get sick from eating things. I wonder if the suggestion made about using the muzzle is a good idea?


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Evarlette said:


> I have an 11 month old male puppy that eats anything he finds in our yard... We have a lot of trees around our house and right now there are lots of sweet gum balls on the ground. He doesn’t mind to eat them at all!! I can’t stop him, he is very stubborn and doesn’t listen to me.So far he’s ok, but I’m concerned that eventually he might get sick from it. Does anyone’s dog does the same thing?? I’m frustrated with my puppy at this point! I didn’t expect for him to be so stubborn...


Have you trained him to drop things he shouldn't have? It's not hard to do. Start by trading for treats, and eventually he should just spit things out on command. 

I would not let him eat those things - they have such sharp spines. If necessary, keep him on leash outside, until he's learned the "drop it" command.

As for him not listening to you unless you have treats in your hand, this is because you haven't practised the commands enough. Two or three five-minute training sessions per day, every day, for a couple of months, would probably do the trick. He hasn't been trained enough for obedience to be automatic. That's not his fault, it's yours.

It's a bit unfair to be frustrated with the puppy if you haven't trained him enough. He's an animal: he needs to be taught the behaviour that humans consider acceptable. He's not stubborn: he's just not been trained. I'd suggest, instead of a behaviourist, that you find a good trainer who uses mostly positive methods and is skilled at teaching humans how to train dogs. Once you have a good system in place, your dog will learn quickly and well. Goldens are very intelligent dogs who love to please.

Good luck!


----------

